# small strain?



## noelj11668 (Dec 14, 2008)

What is the smallest size strain (height)


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 15, 2008)

Lowryder or any 1 of the many auto flowering strains.

You could super crop a normal non auto flowering plant with short veg time and keep it even shorter.

What are your height restrictions?


----------



## blancolighter (Dec 15, 2008)

There are some nice, small bushy plants that don't stretch alot during flowering like the Killa-watt, Sensi Star, and Hindu Kush that are very nice and manageable size wise.


----------



## Metro (Dec 15, 2008)

If you want an indica, may I suggest Northern Lights Pure Indica.
Very small. Nice plant.
I would guess any pure indica plant would be short in stature.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 15, 2008)

I was wondering the same thing. Next year I am thinking about sneaking a couple plants in with my vegetable garden but they have to be small. I don't know much about the low rider strains, I guess it is time to do some research.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 15, 2008)

I love the idea of the Auto Flower. You can keep your lights the same all the time and stagger your grows using one grow area. I have to get me some of those seeds. Except I am scared to order.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 15, 2008)

How would they grow in the North East zone 5? Would they finish in time?


----------

